# other things required to get going?



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Now I am nearly sorted on my machines and am now looking into what other equipment will i need and where is the best/recommended suppliers to use?

The Sage comes with a milk jug but am wondering if different jugs are better?

I am guessing i need some scales, timer and cups.

Should you use a thermometer when steaming milk or use the nearly to hot to touch method?

Sorry for the seemingly daft questions but want to be prepared !! Afraid the questions may get even dafter when I get fully set up and going?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Other jugs are better, yes. Look at rattleware and motta, also possibly Andrew James. This one is rather personal though, there is a thread on this floating about at the minute...

Scales you will most definitely need. I personally use a set of smart weigh off of amazon, under the thinking thatif I kill 'em its not too expensive to replace. They come with a plastic tray that protects the scales, so so far not managed to kill 'em despite best efforts. Likewise on the timer, but I have one built in, so can't really advise here. If you spend more on the scales I think you can get them with built in timer.

cups you will definitely want, but this is too personal to advise on really. I like not neutral personally, but thems expensive tastes









a stick on thermometer strip for the side of your milk jug is inexpensive, and helps you at least get a feel for temperatures, after which you will most likely be using the finger on the bottom of the jug test.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags are a great option for milk temperature.

Available for a number of roasters and retailers here on the forum.

PM me if you get stuck.

A good set of scales (down to 0.1g) and decent tamper are key as well.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Beans ???


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the pointers am googling away like crazy again, the beans are sorted for now as we have a local cafe that roasts their own beans so I was going to start with those as I can go and collect but I will try other suppliers too if needed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

espressotechno said:


> Beans ???


Why? It's all about the machine...


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

I use a £ Shop wine thermometer. I've checked it against my calibrated thermometer and it's accurate enough for milk checks.

Jugs, oh boy, check my thread on the subject. 

Cleaning gear? Blank basket if you can back flush. Backflush detergent, I use pufy. Grouphead brush.

I bought some £10 scales of fleabay 10 years ago. They've weighed everything from calcium for my fish tank to coffee and are still going strong. Don't forget to buy the appropriate calibrating weight, they cost £7 or so on fleabay.


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a quick update, I now have arriving tomorrow:-



Splaks KM0108 Digital Scales capable of weighing increments of 1g, but also capable of weighing/measuring 1ml increments.

SS Milk Frothing Thermometer.

Digital Timer.

L-Beans Tamper Mat.

Knock Out Box.

Concept Espresso Shot Measure.

Looking forward to getting started, Local Cafe is grinding me some beans suitable for espresso as I won't get my grinder till later in the week !!!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You'll probably need scales which weigh to .0g


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank You GCGlasgow I just checked spec of scales I ordered and have now amended the order for a set that measures down to .01g.


----------

